# zaśmiecony Gentoo-jak wyczyścić system ??

## d0b

witam

wczoraj zauważyłem że mam bardzo mało miejsca na dysku , mam dysk 10 GB dla Gentoo, w sumie zainstalowałem najpotrzebniejsze narzędzia z płytki Live (700MB) zainstalowałem KDE no i troszkę softu, po jakimś dłuższym użytkowaniu mam tylko 600 MB miejsca  :Sad:  nie_wiem co tyle pochłania mi miejsca na HDD, nie mam żadnej muzy , filmów itp, a wszystko co instalowałem to programy po góra 30 MB może jest ich kilka a tak to wszystko po kilka MB, może jakoś można zdiagnozować co jest ?? dodam tylko że /etc/portage/distfiles wyczyściłem już. 

pozdro

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Yatmai

Weź sobie Krusadera i przeleć wszystkie foldery w / spacją, albo du -hs /* Da Ci to wykaz gdzie ile miejsca jest zajęte. Dalej pokolei wchodzisz do tych grubszych folderów i sprawdzasz ponownie....

Mnie z ccache zalegało pare giga śmieci (parędziesiąt tysięcy pliczków, kasowanie trwało dobry kwadrans :/ )

----------

## lazy_bum

To jest bardzo fajne:

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.methylblue.com/filelight/

 

Rozumiem, że /etc/portage/distfiles to jest DISTDIR? (-;

Proponuję jeszcze takie rzeczy jak emerge -pP i emerge --depclean -p... zresztę taki topic się już przewijał kilka razy, jeżeli dobrze pamiętam.

----------

## RAIH

Kiedys ktos na tym forum podal cos takiego :

```

#!/bin/bash

BASH_COLOR_RESET="\e[0m"

BASH_COLOR_GREEN="\e[01;32m"

BASH_COLOR_RED="\e[01;31m"

FILES_OK=0

FILES_BAD=0

FILES_TOTAL=0

for i in `find /etc -type f | sort`; do

   echo -n "Checking \"${i}\"... "

   # Check

   jest="`grep -Hr \"${i}\" /var/db/pkg/* | head -n 1 | cut -d ':' -f 1 | sed -e 's,/CONTENTS,,g' -e 's,/var/db/pkg/,,g'`"

   FILES_TOTAL=$(($FILES_TOTAL + 1))

   if [ "x${jest}" = "x" ]; then

      echo -en "${BASH_COLOR_RED}NOT FOUND${BASH_COLOR_RESET}"

      FILES_BAD=$(($FILES_BAD + 1))

   else

      echo -en "${BASH_COLOR_GREEN}ok${BASH_COLOR_RESET} (${jest})"

      FILES_OK=$(($FILES_OK + 1))

   fi

   echo

done

echo "Files: ${FILES_TOTAL} Valid: ${FILES_OK} Unknown: ${FILES_BAD}" 

```

wyrzuca nie uzywane z /etc/ pliki w ten sposob moze znajdziesz tez cos czego nie uzywasz. ...........

----------

## Pryka

http://www.marzocca.net/linux/baobab.html

----------

## quosek

RAITH - pliki w /etc/ to najmniejszy problem - w koncu to w 99% sa to pliki tekstowe, ktore zajmuja niewiele (w moim przypadku niecale 4 mb)

a co do watku - niedawno byl identyczny, gdzie bylo troche podpowiedzi, oraz podawalem przy jakich aplikacjach ile w moim systemie ktora galaz drzewa zajmuje (dzieki czemu latwo dalo sie dojsc co ma sie przerosniete)

ja z automatu obstawiam, ze w tym przypadku nadmiarowo jest w :

- /usr/src - pewnie masz wszystkie jaderka, ktore wyszly (wywal wszystkie z wyjatkiem uzywanego)

- tempy

- logi (/var/log)

ps. looknalem na ten skrypt pokazujacy "zbedne" pliki w /etc - gdybym je wywalil, to system by nie wstal - o ile nie wiesz co robisz nie wywalaj ich (skrypt pokazuje wszystkie pliki, ktore nie nalezy do zadnego pakietu, ale ... czesc aplikacji sama tworzy sobie pliki konfiguracyjne w /etc, czesc sami stworzylismy [np. kopiujac skads przykladowego configa], czesc sami zlinkowalismy/dodalismy [chocby te w cronie, czy tez runlevelowe])  :Wink: 

ps2. na 76 podejrzanych wskazanych przez skrypt plikow cos kolo 10-ciu bylo do wywalenie (w tym 3 oldy, 2 .keepy i pare faktycznie zbednych). nie wiem ile na tym zaoszczedzilem, bo przed operacja mialem 3.6mb i po niej tyle samo ...

----------

## d0b

niewiem czy dobrze uczynilem ale wywalilem wszystko z /var/tmp bylo tam ponad 3 GB !! system chodzi wiec chyba nic sie nie stalo  :Smile:  po kabinuje jeszcze i poszukam czegos nad wyrost duzeo, 

Dzieki za wskazowki

----------

## mziab

 *d0b wrote:*   

> niewiem czy dobrze uczynilem ale wywalilem wszystko z /var/tmp bylo tam ponad 3 GB !! system chodzi wiec chyba nic sie nie stalo  po kabinuje jeszcze i poszukam czegos nad wyrost duzeo, 
> 
> Dzieki za wskazowki

 

/var/tmp/portage to jak sama nazwa wskazuje tymczasowe pliki portage: zasadniczo śmieci po przerwanych kompilacjach. Akurat zawartość tego katalogu można kasować bez wahania, ba nawet by wypadało, jeśli pęka w szwach jak w twoim przypadku.

----------

## RAIH

 *quosek wrote:*   

> RAITH - pliki w /etc/ to najmniejszy problem - w koncu to w 99% sa to pliki tekstowe, ktore zajmuja niewiele (w moim przypadku niecale 4 mb)
> 
> ....

 

Ale jak zobaczy ze plik cotsam.conf programu COSTAM jest nieuzywany i on nie uzywa programu COSTAM to moze go wykasowac ........no nie wiem w temacie bylo "wyczyscic system" no ale ok widze ze chodzi o miejsce na hd

----------

